

PaaS: Present and Future - nickstinemates
http://blog.docker.io/2013/08/paas-present-and-future/

======
golubbe
From the author: Thanks to voxoz, Flynn, and Deis for your support .

~~~
shykes
And now "Cocaine", apparently!
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6226993](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6226993)

